# PetSmart Tortoises



## Reira Evenstar (Oct 24, 2016)

I don't know this is entirely a debatable topic, but perhaps. Anyway, since I've been considering getting a tortoise (not from PetSmart or a big box pet store), I've been doing tons of research. Since I know things now, I'm not happy about how the Greeks are being cared for at my local PetSmart. They already have some pyramiding, they have dry substrate, and it is for sure not humid in there. For food, they are always only being fed what appears to be chopped up carrots and celery every time I see them. Isn't this all quite bad? 

I'd want to rescue one, but I don't want a sick tortoise and then they'd just replace it.


----------



## Jodie (Oct 24, 2016)

It is sad. You're correct though, they just get more. The only thing we can do, is not buy from them. Some managers will listen a little. Provide them with a care guide, and tell them why you won't buy from them.


----------



## wellington (Oct 24, 2016)

I agree with Jodie. Bring a care sheet and explain the proper way to house and feed. Don't just do nothing though. That's as bad as what they are doing. 
I wish not buying from them would stop them from getting them, but unfortunately I don't think it will work. Too many people that don't know anything about tortoises will buy them and again unfortunately will provide the same bad care and too small an enclosure. 
However, the more we complain to them, the better the lives might get of the ones they do have.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 24, 2016)

Hello fellow Floridian.
Have you considered a Redfoot tortoise?
They do great in our climate.
Can you keep one outdoors?
An adult Redfoot would be a great fit.


----------



## GingerLove (Oct 24, 2016)

I rescued mine from PetSmart, and believe it or not, they never replaced her. Hooray!! Apparently tortoises weren't selling so great so they quit carrying them. My little girl had been there for quite a few months, now she's safe and healthy. So you could give it a shot, they might not replace the little Greek. Or they could which would be worse. Up to you.


----------



## wellington (Oct 24, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> I rescued mine from PetSmart, and believe it or not, they never replaced her. Hooray!! Apparently tortoises weren't selling so great so they quit carrying them. My little girl had been there for quite a few months, now she's safe and healthy. So you could give it a shot, they might not replace the little Greek. Or they could which would be worse. Up to you.


That's great!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 24, 2016)

Pets marts here are jammed full of Russians.


----------



## MichaelaW (Oct 24, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Pets marts here are jammed full of Russians.


Same in Illinois where I used to live. Jam packed full of half dead Russians. It's really quite sad.


----------



## TerrapinStation (Oct 24, 2016)

With enough petitions and some letter writing, Petsmart stopped carrying rabbits. Anything is possible with a little gumption!

http://www.peta.org/blog/victory-petsmart-stop-selling-bunnies/


----------



## Mr Buster (Oct 25, 2016)

PetSmart is not a zoo. Yes the display my Russian was in was lacking but half they time they are cages are empty and waiting for more to some in to meet demand. I also do not believe in the way they display their Firebelly toads either because it is done in a manner to get people to buy things they do not need or are not necessary. I am satisfied with the way they keep the Russians because it is TEMPORARY. Ignore the display habitats and do your research.

Yes, If I could do it over again I would have spent a couple hundred on a baby from a private breeder and have a healthier animal and know how old he is and where he came from. But I am happy with Buster, He is a good pet.


----------



## Randra813 (Jan 17, 2017)

December 23 I purchased a Petsmart Russian Tortoise for my son, it is all he's wanted for the last 4yrs. January 9th late at night it pooped out a 2 inch round worm. 9am January 11th Tortoise went to the vet and put on dewormer and was told she may not make it another couple weeks because she is full of parasites and very weak. It may have already been wrapped around her internal organs because she was in bad shape. Last night January 16th Shelly passed away. No one from Petsmart will call me back. They refuse to put my review online so I am choosing to share my story everywhere. I was told PetSmart stopped giving them fresh veggies because it is no longer in their budget, I will never ever buy anything Petsmart related. We are a very sad family today  Trying now to find a reputable place in Tampa FL, If anyone knows of a place. Thanks


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 17, 2017)

Randra813 said:


> December 23 I purchased a Petsmart Russian Tortoise for my son, it is all he's wanted for the last 4yrs. January 9th late at night it pooped out a 2 inch round worm. 9am January 11th Tortoise went to the vet and put on dewormer and was told she may not make it another couple weeks because she is full of parasites and very weak. It may have already been wrapped around her internal organs because she was in bad shape. Last night January 16th Shelly passed away. No one from Petsmart will call me back. They refuse to put my review online so I am choosing to share my story everywhere. I was told PetSmart stopped giving them fresh veggies because it is no longer in their budget, I will never ever buy anything Petsmart related. We are a very sad family today  Trying now to find a reputable place in Tampa FL, If anyone knows of a place. Thanks



Really sorry to hear about the loss of your lil Russian. Hopefully someone in your area will step in and see your post. You might want to start a new Posting under the wanted section. Good luck, don't give up.


----------



## Digger&Blinky (Jan 21, 2017)

PETSMART ARE THEEEEEE WORST LOOK ON YOUTUBE THEY SHOVE LIVE ANIMALS IN PLASTIC CONTAINERS BUCKETS AND EVN PLASTIC BAGS THEY AE EEVEEEEEEILLLLL


----------



## Digger&Blinky (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## yillt (Jan 24, 2017)

Digger&Blinky said:


>


Watching this video was so upsetting. I could barely make it through and I don't get upset easily. Some people might consider them 'JUST turtles or tortoises.' But these are thousands of little lives wasted. I would rather them not being brought into existence then subjected to such callous torture. So cruel...


----------



## GingerLove (Jan 24, 2017)

Digger&Blinky said:


>



Was that just pet trade places in general or specifically Petsmart?


----------



## Mr Buster (Jan 26, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> Was that just pet trade places in general or specifically Petsmart?



It is illegal in the USA for a pet store to sell a tortoise that is less than 4". So that video is most likely from overseas, But it is not illegal here in the USA to process and ship tortoises overseas like that.

But I have little doubt that the larger wild caught tortoises we get from overseas are treated the same or even worse coming in.


----------



## Franco F (Mar 29, 2017)

I often go to Petco and see four or five Russian tortoises jam-packed into a tiny vivarium. I don't think they are intentionally trying to cause harm to the tortoises, but it's a tough pill to swallow to watch them all cramped up


----------



## Jennifer M (Mar 29, 2017)

We recently visited a Petsmart and there were two Russians in a little viv that was bone dry


----------



## Taylor T. (Mar 30, 2017)

We originally were going to get our Russian tortoise from Petsmart, but we then learned about how horribly they were kept, and decided to look for a better source. We then found an animal rescue in Michigan that was going out of business and had a Russian tortoise. The only problem was that we live in Massachusetts. Fortunately, a tortoise loving relative from Michigan was visiting at this time and he agreed to pick up the tortoise on the drive here.

Now we have Taylor.


----------



## Tortique (Jun 1, 2017)

When I first was getting a tortoise i didn't know if I should get it from petco or not, but I started visiting more regularly and he was always walking around and always had the vitamins he needed, but I wasn't sure if he was sick. But, eventually I bought the tortoise and now I have had him for 5 months and he seems happy as ever. So I don't really know if petco has the best tortoises, but I really like the one I needed up with.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 1, 2017)

Then it's all good!!


----------



## Samantha Fritsch (Jun 28, 2017)

I hate this topic, only because it's a real tear jerker.. their shells are always translucent, their only fed store food from containers.. it's appalling


----------



## Alaskamike (Jul 20, 2017)

This issue surfaces all the time. I'm into dogs too , & it only takes a cursory look at the puppy mill trade to make one ill. 

Buying or not buying to me , is kinda like becoming a vegetarian in the hopes it will save animals lives - it won't. There are 100ds if not 1000ds of other folks who are ignorant of the practices of pet stores who WILL buy as well as follow poor care instructions - buy tons of stuff they don't need & is harmful - going on their merry way & never know of tort forum or look up care info at all. 

It is the way of commerce. 

And it's not just pet stores. It's also folks breeding , especially sulcatas in their back yards & flooding the market with babies will little care who buys them or how they are treated. 

Petitions , letters in local papers , talks with store owners , may have some impact. But ...

I don't even attend reptile shows anymore. The ignorance amoung breeders & wholsalers is appalling. 

Several years ago I typed up a simple basic care sheet for Sulcata after an appalling coversation with a pet store clerk ( not Petco, it was a large private owned shop ). I even talked with the manager. Made up a 100d copies so all they would have to do is hand one out with each Sulcata baby sold. Simple. 

Two weeks later when I went back in no one could find the papers. The manager wasn't interested in where they were. Probably just tossed them out. 

But like the fable of a kid seeing starfish - washed onto a beach after a storm by the 1,000ds and .....gramps seeing him pick one up & throwing it into the sea .. Says 

" You know son , you can't save 'em , it won't make a difference ". 

And the kid , picking up one more , tossing it back says " Maybe , but it'll make a difference to that one "


----------



## crimson_lotus (Jul 21, 2017)

I avoid pet shops with tortoises.

My water turtle came from a Pet Smart, but he was free...although I did have to sign a paper saying they were not responsible for his current state and I basically can't blame them for anything.

He was in a small tank in 1 inch of water with an african side neck (super aggressive species, and 3x his size) biting him into a corner.
His shell was burnt and filled with bacteria, he was pooping and vomiting blood which was apparent in the tank (later figured out it was due to multiple types of parasites), he was missing nails , had a huge burn wound full of puss on his head, and later found he had a bacterial infection in his lung due to aspirating dirty water.

Anyway, at the time I told one of the clerks that 1. this guy was totally sick, and 2. they should at least separate the turtles. He just laughed and said yeah that big guy is a tough one, and said they would bring him 5 steps over to the vet later.

The funniest part is, there was an animal hospital attached to the pet store. I guess a $5 map turtle wasn't worth their time or money.

I'd like to say I've seen plenty of good pet stores, but bad pet stores exist too, like most of you know. it just depends on the manager and whether their employees truly care about animals....ALL animals.

Oh and, the turtle has since survived the pet store ordeal and is super healthy now.


----------

